# DHEA??



## LMB (Aug 31, 2008)

Have just completed first cycle of IVF - had to test on my 40th bday and BFN - nothing like a 40th bday to remind you of your ticking biological clock  Have done 6 IUI's previously and now looking at preparing final IVF cycle as only have 1 straw of donor sperm (I already have 2.5yr old conceived from same donor.. Can any body advise me of reputable company to buy DHEA from and also what advice have you been given - whether to take it or not and for how long... Also how much does it cost...?  Thank you!


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Do a search for DHEA or maybe look around on the forums aimed at the 40+ age group

Some have mentioned that DHEA can mess up/ stop ovulation

What clinic are you at? Maybe speak to them


----------



## lunacat (Dec 21, 2011)

I asked a similar question and it's on the thread ' TTC naturally with DHEA' on the over 40's board.  On the response is a link with all the suplements a member has used to get her BFP. I've looked around alot about DHEA and also asked my consultant about it, he said he has heard some success stories but does not use it personally as it's not proven. I've read lots of members posts who have used it with success, and also been recommended by a friend who had IVF twins age 42 after using it. I've ordered mine from Biovea, waiting for it to arrive. I'd also recommend asking your consultant what his/ her thoughts are on it.  Best of luck!! Hope that's been helpful.


----------



## LMB (Aug 31, 2008)

Thank you!  Will have a look!  How long do you take it for and what type of dosage?


----------



## katehe (Mar 27, 2011)

I would be cautious - gave me cysts,2 weekly cycles, acne and hair loss. Maybe start on a low dosage e.g 1 25mg and see how your cycles are affected. I still was not able to tolerate this small amount unfortunately.
Best to check blood  hormone levels also e.g dhea and testosterone
Good luck !


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm also waiting for DHEA from biovea!

My clinic recommended I take 25mg 3 times a day.

To be honest I'm at the point where I'm willing to try anything now xx


----------



## LMB (Aug 31, 2008)

I have just ordered a bundle of additional vitamins such as selenium etc from Holland and Barrett based on recommendations link on this site  and DHEA from Biovea... spent small fortune  but hey I too am willing to try anything!


----------



## Jessie72 (Aug 21, 2012)

I stated dhea about 3 weeks ago. 3x 25mg daily ( take 1x25mg tablet) at breakfast lunch and dinner as per recommended and prescribed by fertility consultant.

I was told by cons that a Side effect might be hair loss. Also acupuncturist told me could have voice deepening, acne and facial hair.

I've not had side effects described above but what I have experienced since taking it  troublesome insomnia, very low energy and bouts of depression which are at times quite vicious.

Has anybody experienced depression/ insomnia/ very low energy on dhea?

Thanks


----------



## lunacat (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm waiting for it to arrive so have not yet started but I'll post if I notice any side effects.


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm on day 2 of taking it - was very agressive this afty with DH - wound up over nothing and quite vicious in my verbal attack on him. Oh dear must be all those hormones wizzing around as just got a +OPK!


----------



## lilyana (Aug 15, 2012)

How are you Chandlerino?  Still taking the DHEA?  I had difficulty tolerating it due to heat signs per my chinese doctor.  She put me on 7Keto which is a precursor to DHEA.  I don't have cystic acne on the 7Keto.  I have since moved onto donor eggs....but am still taking it.  (Maybe I should stop before my treatment...better email them....)  hope you are well!!!


----------



## Beside_the_seaside (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi LMB

I was initially cautious about DHEA, but aged 43 felt I was some way beyond having any time to waste.

I found it encouraging to read what the Center for Human Reproduction in New York City has published on its website regarding IVF success for older ladies following DHEA supplementation of 25mg tablet three times a day, for at least 6 weeks prior to IVF ('DHEA: New Treatment for Women with Diminished Ovarian Reserve (DOR))'.  There's also similar advice regarding DHEA on the website of Manchester Fertility Services.

Personally, I decided I wanted 'pharmaceutical quality, ultra micronized' DHEA, so I bought 'Micron 5 DHEA' online from McPherson Labs, who are based in Texas, USA, but who shipped my order by Fedex to the UK within a couple of days.  As regards cost, 25mg x 180 tablets was £30, plus around £12 shipping.

I should emphasise that DHEA was something I decided to take - in desperation - off on a tangent of my own.  And I felt absolutely fine on it - I can't say I experienced any side effects.  

On the other hand, my RE wasn't overly impressed with the idea of my taking DHEA, saying that any reported successes have to be considered to be anecdotal as DHEA hasn't been subjected to randomised, controlled trials etc.  So for peace of mind, it might be worth getting your DHEA levels tested first?  I think, for example, the Zita West Clinic recommend and/or could organise this.

Good luck whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Moolie (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I bought pharmaceutical grade, micronized DHEA from www.pricespower.com. It is marked as Ultimate Nutrition Platinum Series DHEA and ranges from $14-28 per bottle.

Side effects I experienced were acne, hair loss and a bit of a short temper (so my Hubby told me!  )

I took 75mg/3 capsules per day for nearly 4 months and feel it has helped with my 3rd cycle of ICSI with egg numbers and fertilisation.
1st ICSI - 5 eggs, 3 fertilised
2nd ICSI - 3 eggs, 1 fertilised
3rd ICSI with DHEA - 7 eggs, 7 fertilised

Test day is Monday 

Hope this helps....

 

/links


----------

